# Sticky  Toro Single Stage Snowthrower Service Manual



## bwdbrn1

Helpful information covering many of Toro's single stage snowthrowers.


http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## Grunt

Here is a working link to the single stage manual. Hope this helps someone.

Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual


----------



## paradoox

bwdbrn1 said:


> Helpful information covering many of Toro's single stage snowthrowers.
> 
> 
> http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


I believe the correct link is now http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## paradoox

Grunt said:


> Here is a working link to the single stage manual. Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual


Before I pay to access this manual does anyone know if it covers the 2007 CCR2450 (model 38516). The manual on drexel is not that current and doesn't cover the idler arm / spring combination I have.


----------



## bwdbrn1

This link doesn't show your model number that I could see,

Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual


Here's what it covers:

"The book contains material covering snowthrowers built by The Toro Company from 1965 through 2000, and will be specified for use on machines built after 2000 that are similar in design."


----------



## Herve

Anybody know of a source for the Toro G250FS-4 engine (Toro part number 138-8770) service manual? This is the engine in the Power Clear 821 QZE snowblower.

Thanks.


----------



## paulm12

__





Parts – Power Clear 821 QZE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com





has the blower service manual, includes some engine info


----------



## Herve

paulm12 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts – Power Clear 821 QZE Snowthrower | Toro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has the blower service manual, includes some engine info


Thanks very much! Too bad it does not contain engine tear-down (unless I somehow missed it).


----------

